# Types of Paphs



## heliomum (Oct 18, 2007)

There are different types of paphs. I know there is one type called Brachypetalum. What are the others?


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 18, 2007)

http://ladyslipper.com/ppfiles.htm


----------



## heliomum (Oct 18, 2007)

*A Little Thank You*

Thank You! Gracias! Merci Beaucoup!:rollhappy:


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 18, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## Candace (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's another site with good information http://slipperorchids.info/index.html


----------



## bwester (Oct 18, 2007)

apparently, platinum...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2007)

Heeheehee :evil:


----------



## Heather (Oct 18, 2007)

bwester said:


> apparently, platinum...



:rollhappy:


----------

